
N.Y. kills right-to-repair bill that could make it easier to fix your phone - daveloyall
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/06/22/n-y-kills-right-to-repair-bill-that-could-make-it-easier-to-fix-your-phone/
======
SmellTheGlove
This is a setback, but I hope there's eventually some progress. In addition to
being consumer friendly, I wonder how much stuff this would keep out of the
landfill because the local shop charges $250 to repair vs $500 from the
manufacturer or whatever.

~~~
daveloyall
Tons, according to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12088631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12088631)
(from which I found this article I posted).

